# Cricket for all???



## captainconfusion

somebodies delivered a yorkie? no cricket at headingly- Do the ships you travel on still play during downtime in port, with a cricket match, with crew and officers, challenging either the local port, or mission, or each other??? a chalk mark for a crease, tarmac for a field and a dustbin for a wicket? I just wonder????


----------

